# supplement opinions



## zman (Feb 12, 2006)

i was wondering what experiences anyone has had with supplements after a cycle.  i'm getting ready to come off and i want to keep as much muscle as possible.  i'm sure this is a goal for most of you so letg me know what has worked for you


----------



## tee (Feb 12, 2006)

I continue taking protein and do a cycle of creatine. I always lose size when I cycle off, but it seems to minimize the loss a little with creatine.


----------



## zman (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah, i always keep my protein up.  i've never really taken creatine.  any suggestions on the brand and when/how much to take?


----------



## tee (Feb 18, 2006)

zman said:
			
		

> yeah, i always keep my protein up.  i've never really taken creatine.  any suggestions on the brand and when/how much to take?


I use EAS (Expensive As Shit) Phosphagen. I like it because its pre-mixed with the koolaid crap and Im too lazy to mix it up with juice on my own.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 18, 2006)

tee said:
			
		

> I use EAS (Expensive As Shit) Phosphagen. I like it because its pre-mixed with the koolaid crap and Im too lazy to mix it up with juice on my own.



you're not too lazy to go bench over 300 pounds, but you can't mix your own creatine?  haha.


----------

